# How much barn space do goats need?



## Severian (Oct 22, 2006)

I am going to build a small monitor barn this spring, & keep chickens on one side, and I wanted to keep goats on the other side. I know how much space I need for the chickens, but want to make sure I build it big enough to house goats as well. I had planned on 12L x 14W x 8H, this would give me a 6' wide center aisle, with a 4W x 12L area on each side.

I would like to start with 2 does, 1 buck, would like dairy goats, smaller variety, though I have no idea what breed to get yet. I grew up on a small farm with chickens, horses, 3 acre garden plot, so I know how to handle the chickens, but goats will be a new thing, so any suggestions on books would help. Any one near Cleveland Oh have goats ? :help: 

Thanx ! Vince


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

You will want your buck in separate housing and pasture than your does, so plan on building two houses/pastures. The buck will cause the milk to taste bad. Also, since he is separate, he'll need a companion, which can either be another buck or a wether. Full size goats need 15 sq feet per animal, and minis need 10 sq feet per animal. Allow space for expansion if you plan on letting your herd grow.

Keep in mind you will need somewhere to store grain, chicken feed, milking supplies, hay, and other general animal supplies. If you plan on milking your goats you should probably plan on having a room adjacent to the stall where you will keep your milking supplies and can easily let your does in and out at milking time.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Vince, give up another three from the center isle the goats will need it. Seven feet by twelve would be adaquate for up to four goats.


----------

